# الكل يفتح ويتفرج على قناه المصريه وشوفو بيتقال ايه وابونا بيقول ايه وبلاش بقا نسخن من غير منفههههههههههههههههم



## BeBo0o0o (7 مارس 2011)

*الكل يفتح ويتفرج على قناه المصريه وشوفو بيتقال ايه وابونا بيقول ايه وبلاش بقا نسخن من غير منفههههههههههههههههم*








*الكل يفتح ويتفرج على قناه المصريه مباشر الان*


* وشوفو بيتقال ايه وابونا فيلوباتير *


* بيقول ايه وبلاش بقا*

* نسخن من غير منفههههههههههههههههم*​


----------



## BITAR (7 مارس 2011)

*رد: الكل يفتح ويتفرج على قناه المصريه وشوفو بيتقال ايه وابونا بيقول ايه وبلاش بقا نسخن من غير منفههههههههههههههههم*

*ما هذه النبره الحادة*
*ماذا تقصد ؟*
*رجاء التفسير للمتابعة*​


----------



## BeBo0o0o (7 مارس 2011)

*رد: الكل يفتح ويتفرج على قناه المصريه وشوفو بيتقال ايه وابونا بيقول ايه وبلاش بقا نسخن من غير منفههههههههههههههههم*

قصدى ان  مفيش  حد  فاهم اى حاجه وكلوا عمال يكلم كلزا ويكلم اصحابوا ويلا ننزل ويلا نرووووووووووووووووح
وانا لسه  جاى  صحابى  من هنااااااااك  وعاوز اقووولك ان اللى معظم اللى هناك مش  مسحين وعاوزين يهيجوا الدنيااااااااااااااا  على الاخر والكرثه الاكبر كمان مندس وسطيهم ناس عمال تهيج الناس جامد بصيحات والناس مش  متابعه اى حاجه وفيه ناس  بايته وعامله  خيام ولا عارفه ايه اللى بيحصل ولا ايه اللى بيتم  هناك انا موويد  جدن للى  بيحصل عشان دى كنستنا بس  برضوا نطالب  بعقل مش  نهيج ونسخن فى بعض ونعمل زى الناس اللى كانت بتعملو فى الثووورة برضوا عشان التانى كتلوووج واحنا عارفين ده لاكن احنا هناك بنقووول ان ده عععععععيب ومينغعش مش  رايحين  نشتم ةولا سخنين ويارب تكونوا فاهمنى
​


----------



## BeBo0o0o (7 مارس 2011)

*رد: الكل يفتح ويتفرج على قناه المصريه وشوفو بيتقال ايه وابونا بيقول ايه وبلاش بقا نسخن من غير منفههههههههههههههههم*

وادى الرساله اللى عماله تتبعتلى مين ستتتتتتتتتتين   الف  واااااحد  مفيش   غيرهااا
الكل ينزل مسبيرو الكل يحرك الكل  لزم تتحرك لزم تجيب حق الكنيسه بصوتك انزل الاباء الكاهن والرهبان كله فى  مسبيرو بيطلب بى حق الكنيسه اللى هيه بيتك وهيه  امك انز وشارك 
وصل الرساله
​


----------



## BeBo0o0o (7 مارس 2011)

*رد: الكل يفتح ويتفرج على قناه المصريه وشوفو بيتقال ايه وابونا بيقول ايه وبلاش بقا نسخن من غير منفههههههههههههههههم*

منتظر  ردك


----------



## BeBo0o0o (7 مارس 2011)

*رد: الكل يفتح ويتفرج على قناه المصريه وشوفو بيتقال ايه وابونا بيقول ايه وبلاش بقا نسخن من غير منفههههههههههههههههم*

وادى كمان 
​*تنبيه هام 

تتردد اشاعة الان بشأن حرق كنيسة العذراء مريم والملاك ميخائيل بالعمرانية

هناك من يرددها والهدف هو انهاء اعتصام الأقباط بماسبيرو فلا تصدقوهم*


----------



## BITAR (7 مارس 2011)

*رد: الكل يفتح ويتفرج على قناه المصريه وشوفو بيتقال ايه وابونا بيقول ايه وبلاش بقا نسخن من غير منفههههههههههههههههم*

*انا اشاهد البرنامج الان*
*وكعادة البرامج التليفزيونيه*
*المصريه*
*الطبطبه والمحبه الاسلاميه*
*والاسلام دين الحب*
*والحاكم المسلم يحافظ على مقدسات وكنائس واديره الديانات الاخرى*
*( منتهى الجهل من ضيف فى البرنامج )*
*متابع*​


----------



## BITAR (7 مارس 2011)

*رد: الكل يفتح ويتفرج على قناه المصريه وشوفو بيتقال ايه وابونا بيقول ايه وبلاش بقا نسخن من غير منفههههههههههههههههم*



BeBo0o0o قال:


> وادى كمان ​
> 
> *تنبيه هام *
> 
> ...


* تم نفى الخبر من اشخاص بالعمرانية*​


----------



## fredyyy (7 مارس 2011)

*رد: الكل يفتح ويتفرج على قناه المصريه وشوفو بيتقال ايه وابونا بيقول ايه وبلاش بقا نسخن من غير منفههههههههههههههههم*

*هل تأكد خبر *

*ممانعة إعادة بناء الكنيسة *


----------



## BeBo0o0o (7 مارس 2011)

*رد: الكل يفتح ويتفرج على قناه المصريه وشوفو بيتقال ايه وابونا بيقول ايه وبلاش بقا نسخن من غير منفههههههههههههههههم*

ياررريس هده شى معروف ولا اجادل فيه معاك خالص بس كل الفكرة حاجه واحده بس ناخد بالها منها احنا ليه مش عاوزين نتعلم بقا
مااهو خيررررررى   قاعد وبيقول جائنا البيان التااااااااااااالى
قرر  مش عارف مين ان الكنيسه هتتبنى وبتتبنى والناس هتقيم اول قداس فيها فى اقرب وقت وبيحولهااااا
انا عااااااااارف ان ممكن يكون  كلام وتهديه طيب منسكت ونشوووف ايه اللى هيحصل وبعدين لللللللليه   فعلن الناس مش عاوزه تمشى يعنى ايه  اقعد واعمل خيمه  قصاد المبنى يعنى اااايه  ده  ياجدعااااااااااان نسمع الكلاام ونشوووف   هل هيتحقق ولا لاء متحققش اهو مسبيرو موجوود والتحرير   موجوده وهنفضل   نعلىصوتنا لحد   لاما الحل يجى وبعدين مش عاوزين  حل من حد احنا مومنين  انا اللى حصل ده مش  هيتسكت   عليه لاكن ربنا معلمناش  ان الشر هيكون بالشر اكيد هيحصل حاجه بس مش عاوزين  بقا نقعد  نضيقها برضوا علىربنا ونقوولوا ياتحلها انتاااااااااااااا  يا اما انا احلها انى انزل اصووط واتظاهر واعمل خيمه واعد بره بيتى ولا كلامى كده غلط ولا ايه

متــــــــــابع
​


----------



## fredyyy (7 مارس 2011)

*رد: الكل يفتح ويتفرج على قناه المصريه وشوفو بيتقال ايه وابونا بيقول ايه وبلاش بقا نسخن من غير منفههههههههههههههههم*




BITAR قال:


> *تم نفى الخبر من اشخاص بالعمرانية*​


 
*شكرًا بيتر على التأكيد *

*أنها إشاعة *


----------



## BITAR (7 مارس 2011)

*رد: الكل يفتح ويتفرج على قناه المصريه وشوفو بيتقال ايه وابونا بيقول ايه وبلاش بقا نسخن من غير منفههههههههههههههههم*

*ضع نفسك مكان المشردين من قريه صول باطفيح*
*وهدم كنيستهم الوحيدة واقامة مسجد مكانها والصلاة به*
*ولا تنسى موقف الجيش السابق مع دير بطمس*
*وانت تعلم جيدا*
*الاعتصامات الان بتعمل ايه*
*هدمت عرووووووووووووش*
*متابع*​


----------



## Coptic Adel (7 مارس 2011)

*رد: الكل يفتح ويتفرج على قناه المصريه وشوفو بيتقال ايه وابونا بيقول ايه وبلاش بقا نسخن من غير منفههههههههههههههههم*

*لحظة واحدة يا بيبو بس ونهدي كده

اولا فين الفيديو بتاع ابونا اللي تقصده

ثانيا ابونا فيلوباتير نفسه معانا في الاعتصام 

ثالثا بقي اللي مش عايز يشارك براحته مش بنجبر حد

رابعا انا صاحب تنبيه اشاعة حرق كنيسة العمرانية

اللي هي دي

*


> وادى كمان
> ​*تنبيه هام
> 
> تتردد اشاعة الان بشأن حرق كنيسة العذراء مريم والملاك ميخائيل بالعمرانية
> ...


* خامسا مفيش حد معانا غير مسيحي ولا بيقولنا اي حاجة علشان نبقي واضحين
*​


----------



## Coptic Adel (7 مارس 2011)

*رد: الكل يفتح ويتفرج على قناه المصريه وشوفو بيتقال ايه وابونا بيقول ايه وبلاش بقا نسخن من غير منفههههههههههههههههم*

*واخيرااااا انت فكرتني بالتلفزيون المصري وقت الثورة

ووجبة الكنتاكي وال 200 يورو بتوع التحرير

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## BeBo0o0o (7 مارس 2011)

*رد: الكل يفتح ويتفرج على قناه المصريه وشوفو بيتقال ايه وابونا بيقول ايه وبلاش بقا نسخن من غير منفههههههههههههههههم*



Coptic Adel قال:


> *لحظة واحدة يا بيبو بس ونهدي كده
> 
> اولا فين الفيديو بتاع ابونا اللي تقصده
> 
> ...



طيب  ممكن سوال ورد عليا ليه الناااااااااس دى مش عاوزه تمشى والسوال التانى هتمشى امتى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## BeBo0o0o (7 مارس 2011)

*رد: الكل يفتح ويتفرج على قناه المصريه وشوفو بيتقال ايه وابونا بيقول ايه وبلاش بقا نسخن من غير منفههههههههههههههههم*



Coptic Adel قال:


> *واخيرااااا انت فكرتني بالتلفزيون المصري وقت الثورة
> 
> ووجبة الكنتاكي وال 200 يورو بتوع التحرير
> 
> ...




ههههههههههههههههههههههه
لاء   المره دى بقا شيكولاته صياااااااااامى عشان الصياااااام
ههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic Adel (7 مارس 2011)

*رد: الكل يفتح ويتفرج على قناه المصريه وشوفو بيتقال ايه وابونا بيقول ايه وبلاش بقا نسخن من غير منفههههههههههههههههم*




BITAR قال:


> *تم نفى الخبر من اشخاص بالعمرانية*​


 
*وانا بأكد خبر النفي* 
​


----------



## lotfe (7 مارس 2011)

*رد: الكل يفتح ويتفرج على قناه المصريه وشوفو بيتقال ايه وابونا بيقول ايه وبلاش بقا نسخن من غير منفههههههههههههههههم*

*ربنا يتدخل فى الامر*
​


----------



## Coptic Adel (7 مارس 2011)

*رد: الكل يفتح ويتفرج على قناه المصريه وشوفو بيتقال ايه وابونا بيقول ايه وبلاش بقا نسخن من غير منفههههههههههههههههم*




BeBo0o0o قال:


> طيب  ممكن سوال ورد عليا ليه الناااااااااس دى مش عاوزه تمشى والسوال التانى هتمشى امتى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



*مش هانمشي لان الكنيسة لسه ماتبنتش ولا تم البدء فيها

مش هانمشي لان لسه ابونا متاؤس في السجن ظلم

مش هانمشي لان تاسوني مريم راغب في السجن ظلم

مش هانمشي لان اهالي قرية صول لسه متهجرين من بيوتهم

مش هانمشي الا لما ناخد وعود بالنظر في قانون دور العبادة الموحد

مش هانمشي الا لما تتنفذ مطالبنا 

*​


BeBo0o0o قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> لاء   المره دى بقا شيكولاته صياااااااااامى عشان الصياااااام
> ههههههههه



*اة بدل الكنتاكي طب مفيش بدل لل 200 يورو :smile01
*​


----------



## michael1414 (7 مارس 2011)

*رد: الكل يفتح ويتفرج على قناه المصريه وشوفو بيتقال ايه وابونا بيقول ايه وبلاش بقا نسخن من غير منفههههههههههههههههم*



> طيب ممكن سوال ورد عليا ليه الناااااااااس دى مش عاوزه تمشى والسوال التانى هتمشى امتى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
*ممكن ارد على السؤال ده*
*طبعا الناس هتمشى لما يبتدوا فى بنا الكنيسة*
*ولا هو بنال الكنيسه محتاج اسبوعيم ولا تلاته علشان يبتدو فيه*
*لو ناويين ينفذو وعدهم ويبنوا الكنيسة المفروض يبتدوا فيها دلوقتى*
*وتانى حاجة لما يقبضوا على المحرضين ويبتدو التحقيقات معاهم *
*وده مش محتاج تاخيير*
*لكن طول ما المطلبين متنفذوش الناس هتفضل هناك*​


----------



## BeBo0o0o (7 مارس 2011)

*رد: الكل يفتح ويتفرج على قناه المصريه وشوفو بيتقال ايه وابونا بيقول ايه وبلاش بقا نسخن من غير منفههههههههههههههههم*



Coptic Adel قال:


> *مش هانمشي لان الكنيسة لسه ماتبنتش ولا تم البدء فيها
> 
> مش هانمشي لان لسه ابونا متاؤس في السجن ظلم
> 
> ...





اوكى بدال مانت شايف كده يبقا خلاص تمام ادينا منتظررررررررررررررررين وخلى كل الناس موجووده واوعا حد يمشى خالص لحد ما الثوورة تخلص بس ياترا مين بقا اللى هيتشال المرة دى:dance:


----------



## Coptic Adel (7 مارس 2011)

*رد: الكل يفتح ويتفرج على قناه المصريه وشوفو بيتقال ايه وابونا بيقول ايه وبلاش بقا نسخن من غير منفههههههههههههههههم*




BeBo0o0o قال:


> اوكى بدال مانت شايف كده يبقا خلاص تمام ادينا منتظررررررررررررررررين وخلى كل الناس موجووده واوعا حد يمشى خالص لحد ما الثوورة تخلص بس ياترا مين بقا اللى هيتشال المرة دى:dance:



*محافظ حلوان قدري ابو حسين ووراه محافظ المنيا العنيد :ranting:
*​


----------



## BeBo0o0o (7 مارس 2011)

*رد: الكل يفتح ويتفرج على قناه المصريه وشوفو بيتقال ايه وابونا بيقول ايه وبلاش بقا نسخن من غير منفههههههههههههههههم*



michael1414 قال:


> *ممكن ارد على السؤال ده*
> *طبعا الناس هتمشى لما يبتدوا فى بنا الكنيسة*
> *ولا هو بنال الكنيسه محتاج اسبوعيم ولا تلاته علشان يبتدو فيه*
> *لو ناويين ينفذو وعدهم ويبنوا الكنيسة المفروض يبتدوا فيها دلوقتى*
> ...



اوووووكى تمام خلاص كلام حلووو اوى وجدا كماااااااااان ياريت بقا نتابع الاخبار الاخبار الصح بقا 
وادينا منتظرين الجددددددددديد​


----------



## BeBo0o0o (7 مارس 2011)

*رد: الكل يفتح ويتفرج على قناه المصريه وشوفو بيتقال ايه وابونا بيقول ايه وبلاش بقا نسخن من غير منفههههههههههههههههم*



Coptic Adel قال:


> *محافظ حلوان قدري ابو حسين ووراه محافظ المنيا العنيد :ranting:
> *​



اوووووووووووووكى ادينا هنطالب انهم يتشالوو وادينا  برضوا منتظرررين الجديددددددد
​


----------



## ashrafadel (7 مارس 2011)

*رد: الكل يفتح ويتفرج على قناه المصريه وشوفو بيتقال ايه وابونا بيقول ايه وبلاش بقا نسخن من غير منفههههههههههههههههم*

*سلام ونعمة شباب

بص يا بيبو الاعتصامات هى اصح شىء بيحصل الان

كفايانا سكوت بقى مبقاش ينفع الصمت دا كده اصبح خارج صبرنا

ناقص ايه بعد هدم الكنيسه الوحييييييده بالقريه عشان البهوات يعملوا عليها مسجد

والخيبه الاكبر ان الجيش واقف وقال ايه معندهومش اوامر بالتعامل مع اللى بيهدموا الكنيسه

مع ان الجيش واخد اوامر منذ نزوله للشارع بالتصدى لاى اعتداء على الممتلكات العامه ومها دور العباده والمقدسات

يبقى تفتكر بعد دا كله يا اخ بيبو هل يجوز نكمل باقى حياتنا صمت وسكوت وسلبيه ؟

اللى انا مستغربله فعلا دلوقتى هو كلامك انت منين جبت ان اللى ممشيين الاعتصام مسلمين .. انت تقريبا روحت مكان غلط لان على اتصال دائم مع ناس اصحابى موجودين
من بدايه الاعتصام ومع ذلك مسمعتش اللى بتقوله دا خالص .

وايد كلامى بعض الاخوه هنا فى ردودهم .

تفتكر كلامك دا بقى معناه ايه ؟
*​


----------



## BeBo0o0o (7 مارس 2011)

*رد: الكل يفتح ويتفرج على قناه المصريه وشوفو بيتقال ايه وابونا بيقول ايه وبلاش بقا نسخن من غير منفههههههههههههههههم*

​


ashrafadel قال:


> *سلام ونعمة شباب
> 
> بص يا بيبو الاعتصامات هى اصح شىء بيحصل الان
> 
> ...




كلامك حلو اوى اخويا الغالى انا مش  جالى الخبر ده انا شوفت بعنيا ولاما جيت اسئل انتا مين قالى انا مش  مسيحى بس انا معاكو ومش عجبنى الحال رديد عليه قولتلو ملكش دعوووه ده موقف تانى مووقف ناس  حكولى ان وسط الناس كان فيه ناس   غرريبه كانهم مندسين وهما اللى بيخططواوبيهيجوا الناس ده تانى شى انا يانااااااااس مش   بقوول منعتصمش منتكلمش لاؤ نتتتكلم وهنتكلم بصووت عالى جدا بس نتكلم بالعقل عشان ناخد مطالبنا صح واحنا ولا عاوزين ثورة ولا اى اعتصام عاوزين نعيش فى امان وحاسس اننا بنطلب طلب صعب على رغم صدقنى يعلم ربنا اثناء الثووورة اعد اسئل نفسى اسئله كتير ملقتلهاش اجابه؟؟؟
ومنهااااااااا
1-ليه الكنايس محصلهاش   حاجه اثناء الثوورة على رغم محدش  كان بيحميها غير قدسينهااا طبعااا  بس  برضوا ليه محصلش  مشاكل.
2-ليه متخطفش اقباط وحصل زى الفيلم اللى شغال الفترة اللى فاتت.
3-انا شووفت   بعنيا  شباب مسلمين واقفين مع شباب مسحين بيحفظوا معاهم على كنيستهههم.
ولللللليه وللللللليه ولللللللللللليه.

حجات كتير اوووى
بس   لحظت اول لاما الثوزه خلاص   شبه انتهت الاقى اخبار
1-قتل الكاااااهن
2-الهجووم المسلح على الديررررررر
3
4
5
6

ااااايه  ده هو الواحد ميعرفش  يعيش شووويه  كده من  غير اى مشاكل فا باين اوى ان الكلام ده متخطط ليه جامد  اوووى

واحنا كلنااااا مش   عاوزين نحاول نعرف الكلام ده كلووووا  لللليه وجاى منين وياترا مين ورااااااااه طيب
الاجابه بتكوووون؟؟؟
الله واعللللللللللم؟؟؟


​


----------



## losivertheprince (8 مارس 2011)

*رد: الكل يفتح ويتفرج على قناه المصريه وشوفو بيتقال ايه وابونا بيقول ايه وبلاش بقا نسخن من غير منفههههههههههههههههم*

*سلام المسيح
كيف تقول نطالب وكيف نطالب وانت وغيرك وكثيرين فى البيوت .......
بيبو أنا أعرفك بصفة شخصية وأعرف انك شخصية محترمة فلا تجعل بصيص الرغبة فى تحقيق طلبات وأحلام المسيحين فى أن يكونوا مسيحين عارفين حقوقهم ويطالبوا بها .......
الموضوع أن هذه فرصة لكى نطالب ببعض من حقوقنا وأن نستغل الموقف لكى نقرب بيننا كمصريين وليس كمسيحين ...... 
مع كافة أحترامى للاستاذ / كوبتك عادل ..
يوم الاحد كان متواجد معنا الكثير او مالايقل عن الخمسين من المسلمين المحترمين الذين جاءوا وكلهم حماسة وتأيد لمطالب الاقباط .....
بيبو فكر وقبل أن تفكر أفعل وأنا اعرف انك فاعل جيد .......
ليس موضوع تعقل ولا تعصب ولكن للنظر للامر ببساطة :
هدم وحرق كنيسة + تعتيم اعلامى ( فى بداية الامر ) + فتح باب التطرف الدينى = المساس بمصالح الثورة .....
أرجو الا يزعل احد منى ...... ولكنى راحل الان إلى ماسبيرو ......
فصلوا لاخوتكم الذين هم بالحق مسيحين يطالبون بالكرامة لمسيحيتهم ولكنائسهم ....... والذين هم أحفاد للشهداء ....
لاننا حقاً نسينا أننا أحفاد للشهداء وأحفاد لفراعنة علموا العالم معنى الحضارة 

 ربنا موجود*​


----------



## antonius (8 مارس 2011)

*رد: الكل يفتح ويتفرج على قناه المصريه وشوفو بيتقال ايه وابونا بيقول ايه وبلاش بقا نسخن من غير منفههههههههههههههههم*

تمنيت لو كنت قريبا لاخرج واتظاهر معكم..
قلوبنا وصلواتنا معكم احبتي


----------



## govany shenoda (8 مارس 2011)

*رد: الكل يفتح ويتفرج على قناه المصريه وشوفو بيتقال ايه وابونا بيقول ايه وبلاش بقا نسخن من غير منفههههههههههههههههم*

هو انت مسمعتيش في اخر الفقرة لما اتصل بتاع القوات المسلحه وقال ان مكان الكنيسه مستفز ويجب ان تفكرو في تغير مكان الكنيسه
هو بس محبش يقول ان المسلمين مش عاوزين المكان ده بلخصوص يتبني كنيسه ويتبني مكانه مسجد
ده اولها بعد كده لو المسحيين وافقو هيطلعو ويقولو وليه بقي كنيسه ما تغو الفكره ديه
لو مكناش نتكلم دلوقتي هنتكلم امته


----------



## red333 (8 مارس 2011)

*رد: الكل يفتح ويتفرج على قناه المصريه وشوفو بيتقال ايه وابونا بيقول ايه وبلاش بقا نسخن من غير منفههههههههههههههههم*

حجات كتير اوووى
بس لحظت اول لاما الثوزه خلاص شبه انتهت الاقى اخبار
1-قتل الكاااااهن
2-الهجووم المسلح على الديررررررر
3
4
5
6

ااااايه ده هو الواحد ميعرفش يعيش شووويه كده من غير اى مشاكل فا باين اوى ان الكلام ده متخطط ليه جامد اوووى

واحنا كلنااااا مش عاوزين نحاول نعرف الكلام ده كلووووا لللليه وجاى منين وياترا مين ورااااااااه طيب
الاجابه بتكوووون؟؟؟
الله واعللللللللللم؟؟؟
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
على فكرة يا    بيبو  
انت ذكى جدا والوحيد الى فاهم البلد بيحصل فيها ايه
وان فى جهات تريد اشاعة الفوضى فى البلد
وهم فلول النظام السابق من داخلية وامن دولة
وايدهم بتوصل لكل مكان وحيكونوا فى وسطكم فى المظاهرات ويا ريت تكونوا اذكياء لان  حيحصل من ده كتيير


----------



## النهيسى (8 مارس 2011)

*رد: الكل يفتح ويتفرج على قناه المصريه وشوفو بيتقال ايه وابونا بيقول ايه وبلاش بقا نسخن من غير منفههههههههههههههههم*

*الأحداث التى تتابع الآن ضد المسيحيه

لا تبشر بالخير

 لكن

وجود الأعتصام .. هيحرك أشياء كثيره لصالحنا

لكن يجب أن يكون المعتصمون فى وعى من المندسين

الرب مع شعبه وبيعته*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 مارس 2011)

*رد: الكل يفتح ويتفرج على قناه المصريه وشوفو بيتقال ايه وابونا بيقول ايه وبلاش بقا نسخن من غير منفههههههههههههههههم*

*مسلمي البلد رافضين أعادة بناء الكنيسة والموقف حرج للجيش, لأنه لو استجاب لطلب المسلمين سيفقد مصداقيته أمام المسيحيين ولو تدخل بعنف ضد المسلمين سيخسر تأيد قطاع كبير من المسلمين

الوقف حساس وبحاجة لحكمة*


----------



## Coptic Adel (8 مارس 2011)

*رد: الكل يفتح ويتفرج على قناه المصريه وشوفو بيتقال ايه وابونا بيقول ايه وبلاش بقا نسخن من غير منفههههههههههههههههم*

*انا لسه جاي من اعتصام ماسبيرووووو وقفلنا كوبري اكتوبر

علشان سمعنا ان فيه مظاهرة قبطية في المقطم اتضرب عليها نار

وفيه اتنين مصابين او اكتر مش عارف العدد بالظبط
*​


----------



## soso a (8 مارس 2011)

*رد: الكل يفتح ويتفرج على قناه المصريه وشوفو بيتقال ايه وابونا بيقول ايه وبلاش بقا نسخن من غير منفههههههههههههههههم*



ashrafadel قال:


> *سلام ونعمة شباب
> 
> بص يا بيبو الاعتصامات هى اصح شىء بيحصل الان
> 
> ...




*ياريت تفتحى تاريخ الكنيسة وتبصى على احداث كتيره منها 

1) نقل جبل المقطم هو اتنقل بالأعتصام والمظاهرات 

2) سيرة القديس اباسخرون القلينى هو نقل الكنيسه برده بالأعتصام والمظاهرات 

3) السادات واللى حصله ازاى وليه 

                  وغيرهم كتير كتير ............... 


احنا ملناش حل غير حل واحد هــــــــــــــــــو  الصوم والصلاه وبس 

ونسيب ملكنا يحكم **ويدخل علشان اللى معنا اقــــــــوى من اللى علينا 

والمفروض نثق فيه واللى واثق فى ابوه عارف كويس انه هدخل وتدخله هيكون بطريقه فوق التصور والعقل البشرى 

وبعد كده نضفها لتاريخ كنيستنا . 
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 مارس 2011)

*رد: الكل يفتح ويتفرج على قناه المصريه وشوفو بيتقال ايه وابونا بيقول ايه وبلاش بقا نسخن من غير منفههههههههههههههههم*




Coptic Adel قال:


> *انا لسه جاي من اعتصام ماسبيرووووو وقفلنا كوبري اكتوبر
> 
> علشان سمعنا ان فيه مظاهرة قبطية في المقطم اتضرب عليها نار
> 
> ...



*حسب استغاثات الأهالى القتلى 7 والجرحى 75*


----------



## Coptic Adel (8 مارس 2011)

*رد: الكل يفتح ويتفرج على قناه المصريه وشوفو بيتقال ايه وابونا بيقول ايه وبلاش بقا نسخن من غير منفههههههههههههههههم*




صوت صارخ قال:


> *حسب استغاثات الأهالى القتلى 7 والجرحى 75*



*ارحم يارب شعبك 
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2011)

*رد: الكل يفتح ويتفرج على قناه المصريه وشوفو بيتقال ايه وابونا بيقول ايه وبلاش بقا نسخن من غير منفههههههههههههههههم*




soso a قال:


> *ياريت تفتحى تاريخ الكنيسة وتبصى على احداث كتيره منها
> 
> 1) نقل جبل المقطم هو اتنقل بالأعتصام والمظاهرات
> 
> ...



*رؤيه جميله تستحق التحيه والتقييم *


----------



## حبيب يسوع (9 مارس 2011)

*رد: الكل يفتح ويتفرج على قناه المصريه وشوفو بيتقال ايه وابونا بيقول ايه وبلاش بقا نسخن من غير منفههههههههههههههههم*

ارجوكم هدوالجو كفايه خراب


----------



## soso a (10 مارس 2011)

*رد: الكل يفتح ويتفرج على قناه المصريه وشوفو بيتقال ايه وابونا بيقول ايه وبلاش بقا نسخن من غير منفههههههههههههههههم*



Dona Nabil قال:


> *رؤيه جميله تستحق التحيه والتقييم *




:ab4:



ربنا يبارك حياتك 
​


----------



## Alexander.t (10 مارس 2011)

*رد: الكل يفتح ويتفرج على قناه المصريه وشوفو بيتقال ايه وابونا بيقول ايه وبلاش بقا نسخن من غير منفههههههههههههههههم*

يُنقل للعام


----------

